# Reptiles rescued from bedroom during NSW raid



## AirCooled (Dec 6, 2011)

Reptiles rescued from bedroom during NSW raid - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) Reptiles rescued from bedroom during NSW raidUpdated December 06, 2011 09:50:15 Officials have seized nearly 50 native reptiles being held at a remote property in south-western New South Wales.A tip-off led police and investigators from the state's Office of Environment and heritage to the house at Oxley, near Hay.In a bedroom of the house they found 34 shingleback lizards, five blue-tongue lizards, five eastern bearded dragons and two geckos.National Parks and Wildlife western region director Mark Peacock says the animals were in poor heath."The animals were found with no food or water and no cages to protect them from each other," Mr Peacock said."Many had been defecated on by other reptiles in the room."The animals were assessed and treated by a vet at Taronga Western Plains Zoo in Dubbfficials also recovered a sand goanna lizard and lace monitor lizard from a home at nearby Maude.Mr Peacock says it is possible charges will be laid over the haul."Intelligence received by investigators is that Australian native reptiles are highly sought after by overseas traders," he said.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 6, 2011)

That is absolutely DISGUSTING!! I cant understand why people get pets they obviously have no interest in caring for! Those poor animals......i hope the scum who had them has the chance to be shat on in prison!


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 6, 2011)

Those were no pets. It's more likely they have been collected locally for "re-distribution".


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 6, 2011)

What do they mean "it is possible charges will be laid" What the ....?

These blokes wrote the book, it's about time they threw it at the right people.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 6, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Those were no pets. It's more likely they have been collected locally for "re-distribution".



Yeah maybe so....but still, you are supposed to provide care for ANY living creature in your house!


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 6, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Those were no pets. It's more likely they have been collected locally for "re-distribution".


My opinion as well ( based on the published evidence ).


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 6, 2011)

or hes a crazy guy with a lizard room either way lock him up


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 7, 2011)

I get the feeling that they are locally collected animals. If so and since DECC(?) knows where they come from they will properly be released and not put into the ballot system


----------



## SYNeR (Dec 8, 2011)

Charges MAY be laid?

Oh.. right.. Reptiles aren't fluffy, cuddly, etc.


----------



## Poggle (Dec 8, 2011)

Charges will more then likely be laid, but in my experience with these situations, there is all this wheeling and dealing, about who are you going to send them too. Who are your contacts and we will cut you a better deal etc etc


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 8, 2011)

They cant publicly state they are going to lay charges until they have all the sufficient evidence in order, other wise his defence could argue it was a witch hunt and that they planned on charging him before they could prove a thing.


----------

